# Bi difference between 8 week old puppy and 9 week old puppy?



## saileeny (May 13, 2008)

Hi!

I just bought a golden puppy from a breeder and I am so excited to take him home (and also bracing myself for the huge responsibility of puppy ownership!) 

Anyway I've been reading and listing to podcasts about puppy training and all the basics and one podcast I listened to said you shouldn't take a puppy home until they are 9 weeks old.(as opposed to the typical 8 weeks that most breeders send home their puppies) They said this extra week makes a huge difference in the dogs personality and trainability (okay I made up that word). 

Is this true? Should I ask the breeder if I can wait an extra week before picking him up?

Thanks!
~Aileen


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I wouldn't *think* it makes a big difference... but I honestly don't know. However, if you're talking 6 weeks as opposed to 8 weeks then yes! it makes a difference. So long as the pup is still with mom or siblings then it certainly won't hurt. It would give him one more week to learn the ropes of good puppyship... is that a word?


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

6 wks - too young
7 wks dead on, depends on the litter
7.5 OK
8 wks! they are well ready to join their new families ;o)

just my experiences, I gauge going home dates by Date of delivery and weekends ( as most people collect on a weekend )


----------



## Eupher (May 9, 2008)

In my research in several sources, the authors spoke of a period during which a puppy becomes "frightened" at things that didn't scare it before. While each pup is surely different, and some may never experience this phenomenon altogether, they pretty much concluded that it occurs at about 8 weeks.

The authors spoke of simply trying to work with the pup, not startle it terribly much, and just take it easy during this period of time, which is about a week, maybe less.

It's no big deal, just something to be aware of.

For the record, we don't yet have a pup, therefore my credibility isn't nearly as good as breeders and owners who have gone through this phase. Just stating what I've read in my research.

YMMV.


----------



## teddy128 (Jan 11, 2010)

I see that this is an old thread but thought I would share what I know about this topic. The many reputable breeders I have spoken to say that puppies go through a "fear stage" at 9 weeks so if you can pick it up at 8 that's good but if not you should wait until 10 weeks


----------

